# Canadian Championship in Nova Scotia



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2003)

Guys from Nova Scotia or anyone who can help us .
Can we have info on the nearest Campsite we will shoot the 3D,Field, and Fita . We are six traveling trailer,about 15 shooters and want to be locate near the events. Help will be appreciate. Thanks


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*contacted*

I called hosting club and the lady said she was going to see if there was on site camping.. which would be a good thing since there is a banquet dinner.. I have not heard anything back yet .. will call again..


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi guys,

If you shoot all events, it will be hard to stay at 1 location. Kentvillle where the 3D is held is almost 1 hour from where the Field event is. Unless you don't mind traveling about 30min each way, then you could get something in the middle, that would be anything around Windsor and that's probably a little closer to the 3D event.

I can't say for the 3D event(hopefully Joanne will get back to you) but I know Osprey archery club where the field will be, doesn't have facilities for camping. There has to be some campgrounds between Halifax and Peggys Cove though.

I have to specific place to suggest since I don't camp on the weekend. 

Cheers,


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2003)

*Camping*

Thanks for the help.


----------



## tightgroups (Apr 1, 2010)

*camping grounds*

Good to hear that you have such a great crowd going to nationals. On the fca site they had a bunch of places to stay but I can't seem to find it on there now. If you and your buddies plan on shooting all events then Windsor puts you roughly in between I believe. If you just google " Campgrounds in Windsor Nova Scotia" It will give you a list of places in and near there with all the info you need. I'm looking for spots also. By the sounds of it I better hurry up cause places are filling up fast. Best of luck to you and your buddies.


----------

